# SeanGAR - the sneaky Professor!



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

this has me speechless... 
i had asked about short smokes, like clubs/minis, and in the chat sean said he'd send me a few... a few...

had this ginormous package at home (this one not from FedEx), and my wife opened it, she was so happy to see such a large package (keep your genital jokes to yerself).

here's what i was hit with. keep in mind, at the time of the photos, i had already smoke two of the cigars. one of the mini's, and one of the Gran Habano Corojo #5s. (and i followed it up with a "nicaro" to end the night).

i know we've had our differences, and i know that you're a kick ass BOTL and the problem has been myself letting my emotions get in the way of our political discussions (something i need to keep in mind before i let my fingers do the talking). i also take back what i said. you're top notch in my books (and, NO, it's not because you bombed me - i had been realizing that i was the one to blame for all the BS between us).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: SeanGAR - that sneaky biatch!*

closer views, i hope.

what are the bandless PCs?


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

sweet dude nice little package you got... and glad to hear you guys are getting along


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great gesture Sean, and congrats Greg...do I feel a group hug coming???


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey, that is a nice package. :r 

Congrats on your pc bonanza!


Hope nobody threw their back out trying to get it in/out of the door!

:ms NCRM


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> sweet dude nice little package you got...


Even Gabe knows? :r

Great hit Sean! Congrats Greg, you deserve a good hit! Hmmmm?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats IHT! that's a lot of good looking cigars Amigo.
What are those little bundles? reminds me of my Grandmother  


Very nice hit Professor!


Salud!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Even Gabe knows? :r
> 
> Great hit Sean! Congrats Greg, you deserve a good hit! Hmmmm?


Dave, What is that *Hmmmm?*


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no, ppl, stop sending me cigars! my humidor has no room. i don't have a singles drawer, so i have like 20 or so boxes, and a ton of ziploc bags w/notes in them.... i have 3 boxes that are also full of singles that i've gotten from bombs/secret santa, etc.

i've got so much, i'm ordering an Aristocrat Plus next week!! :hn


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> no, ppl, stop sending me cigars! my humidor has no room. i don't have a singles drawer, so i have like 20 or so boxes, and a ton of ziploc bags w/notes in them.... i have 3 boxes that are also full of singles that i've gotten from bombs/secret santa, etc.
> 
> i've got so much, i'm ordering an Aristocrat Plus next week!! :hn


That is beautiful Amigo! what colour you're getting?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm debating between the natural cherry, or the light golden oak


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> i'm debating between the natural cherry, or the light golden oak


Natural Cherry for me!imho  
more classic and more like for cigars...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> no, ppl, stop sending me cigars! my humidor has no room. i don't have a singles drawer, so i have like 20 or so boxes, and a ton of ziploc bags w/notes in them.... i have 3 boxes that are also full of singles that i've gotten from bombs/secret santa, etc.
> 
> i've got so much, i'm ordering an Aristocrat Plus next week!! :hn


 :r Someone needs to design trays for inbound bombs with adjustable compartments and little slots for labels.

Nuclear hit Sean. Congrats Greg.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice Job Sean.....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is an awesome package. Enjoy.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I think sean is in his spring cleaning phase. cleaning out the dust and those composting leaves he keeps finding in his house. Nice hit Sean!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Woohoo, Christmas at IHT's house today!! Go SantaGa.... I mean SeanGar.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Way to go Sean and congrats Greg!

Let me guess, he is already PMing you about not sending anything back, right?


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

What are those little bundles?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> no, ppl, stop sending me cigars! ... i've got so much, i'm ordering an Aristocrat Plus next week!! :hn


Sorry to hear about your predicament. This is terribly disheartening to see another brother with room for no more cigars. Wonder if I can call the mailman back?  Nah. Heck, if you're ordering an Aristocrat, you'll have plenty of room!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

jgrimball said:


> What are those little bundles?


The little bundles are Drew Estates La Vieja Havana Early Years "100 Swords" and the unbanded marevas are Punch RS12 from late 2003.

I hope you find somthing in there that works for your commute. Enjoy them.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

damn Sean really came through!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

txmatt said:


> Way to go Sean and congrats Greg!
> 
> Let me guess, he is already PMing you about not sending anything back, right?


nope, havent heard a peep.

ah, there here is, a few posts above this one...

thanks again, sean. i've already smoked 3 from that package. one of the minis, a gran habano corojo, and the Nicaro (if i remember it's name correctly).


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Great gesture Sean, and congrats Greg...do I feel a group hug coming???


Hell they were kissing in another thread!!!!!!!!!( I might of had a hand in that completely made up crap) Not Sean but with Matt for Gawd sakes.. AWWWWWWWW peace in the jungle, Isn't it wonderful?

BTW nice hit Prof!!!!!!!!! And congrats Greg,ya old softy you.........


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

floydp said:


> Hell they were kissing in another thread!!!!!!!!!( I might of had a hand in that completely made up crap) Not Sean but with Matt for Gawd sakes.. AWWWWWWWW peace in the jungle, Isn't it wonderful?
> 
> BTW nice hit Prof!!!!!!!!! And congrats Greg,ya old softy you.........


Frank, I think the house needs dusting! Put on your apron with the bikini on it and leave me alone! :bx 

0103 8555 7494 8393 8545


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Frank, I think the house needs dusting! Put on your apron with the bikini on it and leave me alone! :bx
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 8393 8545


Don't do it Frank! It's a trap! (hat nervously looks out his window)

Oh yeah. Nice bomb Sean!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Frank, I think the house needs dusting! Put on your apron with the bikini on it and leave me alone! :bx
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 8393 8545


Oh alright, don't git yer panties in a bunch. I didn't after dusting. Yeah and this comming from a guy peaking into Mr. Hat's winder... :r I'm never gonna live the apron thing down......... Oh well I can always do this :al fer entertainment.. Carry on fellers..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

There was a bomb???? Damn it, I didn't mean to thread crash..


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> Oh alright, don't git yer panties in a bunch. I didn't after dusting. Yeah and this comming from a guy peaking into Mr. Hat's winder... :r I'm never gonna live the apron thing down......... Oh well I can always do this :al fer entertainment.. Carry on fellers..


I'm beginning to wonder about you!! Looking in other guys winders and talking about kissing and hugs and stuff, what's up with all that???????

What a GREAT hit Sean!!! Congrats Greg!! Man, what a bomb!!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Alright Alan, just know revenge for the window thing is coming! :bx 

And I wasn't talking about kissing, or hugging, or warm showers; it was spooning damnit!! :r


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

man now that is a bomb.
great hit sean and looks as if your stash has been refilled when you emptied a little bit of it on leo and i.
congrats!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i think i've smoked 6 cigars from that bomb already. the 3 the first night...
then today, i had that prof sila on the way back to work (just what i was wanting them for - did the job perfectly, tasted great). then after a trip into KC, and a stop off at dinner with the wife, i had one of those RyJ #3s in A/T (surpised it was so good, as i havent been an RyJ fan, also had some kick to it). then, my neighbor came over, at 8pm, as always, and i had a la vieja havana to finish off the night as we talked about work (yes, we work together as well - we've known each other since basic training in '90).


----------

